# What A Wonderful World



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)




----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

AAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## ptw (Jan 8, 2009)

Marty you big sissy! lololol..


----------



## Drftroadster (Jan 7, 2009)

wait isnt that from milo and otis....


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

HAHAHA Marty you have such a big heart. Who would have known the old man was such a softy hehehehe


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Alright ya'll get off of me... I can't help it Lol


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Marty said:


> Alright ya'll get off of me... I can't help it Lol


All those bulldogs and an a mushy heart ! How cute


----------



## ptw (Jan 8, 2009)

Marty said:


> Alright ya'll get off of me... I can't help it Lol


Hahaha......


----------



## NIKKI (Nov 3, 2008)

AWWWW THATS SO SWEET!!!


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Awwww, that was such an adorable video. Thanks Marty I needed that, lol.


----------



## VicNTN (Sep 17, 2008)

THAT WAS THE CUTEST THING!!!! I sent it to alot of people...thanks for posting!


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Don't send it to people that don't have a heart LOL


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

that was really sweet but I just have to kill the mood lol. You all know bambi is going to grow up and become somebody's meal right.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Come on now lets not kill the mood 

You know Bambi lives for every and pulls Santa's (how you spell slege)? cart LOL


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

lol you know my dad use to be mean to me when I was little and tell me he was going to be waiting for santa and his reindeer to show up. That he was going to shoot rudolph and make santa's fat A** fall off the roof. Know wonder I turned out like I did. I claim child abuse lol. No really it was a cute video


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Little kids viewing this site... please don't listen to the above poster, their to grown up to believe so they have no idea what they say, we know the truth don't we?

Santa Clause is live and well and brings us toys 

smith family kennels your dad should have been the one to fall off the roof LOL


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

Hey I didn't say I didn't believe in Santa I just said my dad use to threaten to hurt him and his reindeer. lol


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Well I'm 51 yrs old and I know Santa is alive's and I will never believe anything different, nanny, nanny, boo boo  

I love the animals as well as kids 

Get my drift


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

lmao******


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Come on now, I know I have a big heart but I do believe, if it ain't for the breed it's for the kids, if your heartless you will never understand


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm not heartless. I was just giving you crap. I have 8 dogs and a 6 year old heartless is not even in my vocabulary. lol. Had a hambster too but she croaked. I love the fact you have big heart more people need to be like you


----------

